# Flyline management on poling skiff



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I made this up this afternoon. Have not tried on the Mitzi but did cast in the driveway. some slight hang ups. I may silicone the the bottoms to smooth them out.

got $25 in it. May cut it down.

Joe


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like it would work to me...and could be smaller and be effective. Good job.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice setup, Joe! I'll be curious to see how well it wroks.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

Something that will help is to but a collapsible trash can from any hardware store and cut that mat to fit the bottom. It will weight down the can for windy days and is easier to strip into an upright than a mat. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have one and use a 5 lb weight in bottom. Just have not used it very much. I like the idea of stripping the line down on the deck. Do not have to aim it as much. Just my 2 cents.

Joe


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

How big are each one of those squares Joe? 12 inches? I bet a two x two mat would be plenty.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I did not measure but looks like a foot each. I did lay the mat on the deck of my Mitzi and the whole mat fits to one side of my front platform. So for now I will go with the whole mat and may cut it down if seems a problem. I will get a pic of it on the deck next time I go out and post it.

Joe


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Careful of that black mat marking up your deck. The similar red type kitchen mat will not make marks. At least it didn't on my skiff.

Problem with that mat is your line will always catch the corners and you will fight it often. I tried to make the exact same thing. It wasn't worth it for me.

Put some weight on the bottom and it works just as well as the fancy stripping baskets you can buy for $200 bucks. 
http://www.acemart.com/janitorial/t...touchable-trash-can-rub3546gray/prod5717.html


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

have to pay more attention to you guys,,, lot of good info on here.
tom


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Good ideas...thank you, Gary


----------



## cornbackbrowntrout (Feb 22, 2006)

The Line Lair by carbon marine is the bes one I have found, rolls up nicely and stores well.

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/20...tamer-carbon-marines-line-lair-by-colby-hane/


----------

